# Need help Identifying this whizzer motor and appears to have a three speed



## 4scuda (Yesterday at 7:20 PM)

Just picked up this cycle truck with whizzer motor. I have had a number of original whizzers but not really looked any of the newer ones to know the difference. Missing the flywheel where normally I see a letter. Is this a newer one? Also looks to have transmission and chain drive.


----------



## 4scuda (Yesterday at 7:58 PM)

Sorry I guess it does have the serial number but I don’t see a letter


----------



## MrMonark13 (Yesterday at 8:41 PM)

Looks like an H motor. H-73710. That puts it around 1947. Looks like a CWC cycletruck. The engine appears to be missing all of the ignition parts along with the majority of the drivetrain and controls. The 3 speed is for the bicycle part of it. Nothing to do with the engine.


----------

